# Getting experience w/e&m coding



## cbheusman (May 6, 2008)

Can anyone give me advise on learning to code E&M? I have worked in an orthopedic office for 7 years. I code all of the surgeries. The doctors in this practice code their own e&m and office procedures. Since I have been studying for the CPC exam I realize that I should know how to code e&m and would like to be able to review their charts but I don't know where to start.  Can anyone give me any resources and also are there any workbooks out there to practice with?
Any guidance would be very much appreciated!
Cathy


----------



## rthames052006 (May 6, 2008)

cbheusman said:


> Can anyone give me advise on learning to code E&M? I have worked in an orthopedic office for 7 years. I code all of the surgeries. The doctors in this practice code their own e&m and office procedures. Since I have been studying for the CPC exam I realize that I should know how to code e&m and would like to be able to review their charts but I don't know where to start.  Can anyone give me any resources and also are there any workbooks out there to practice with?
> Any guidance would be very much appreciated!
> Cathy



Hello,

I know that Decision Health puts on seminars on e/m coding by Barb Pierce, or if your the type that can do it on your own with a book, Ahima has some options, also Deb Grider has a book Medical Record Chart Analyzer ( not sure if it is the same name mine is a few years old now) but you can check with Ingenix also.

Good luck,


----------



## thompsonsyl (May 7, 2008)

Hi,

Without being too concise, I think that the starting points in selecting and E/M code is to ask yourself a couple of questions, such as:

Has the MD seen the Dr before? (New vs. Est)
Where is the visit being done? (Hospital Inpt/Outp, Office, E/R)
What is the general nature of the visit? (psych consult, preventive, discharge from hosp, ear ache...)
If nothing else, these main areas will gear you to the correct passage of the E/M section of the cpt book at which point you can narrow down your selection to the most appropriate.  It is at this point that "levels" of service (a 99213 vs. 99215) comes in.  There are questions on the test that will ask you to select levels based on info provided to you in the coding scenario given.  I was given a grid on how to select a level during my prep course that was really helpful.  If you need me to, I can look for it - just email me. 

I hope this was a helpful start.  Also, do look up E/M coding info on the various websites out there (aafp, medicare); some are pretty good.


----------



## cbheusman (May 7, 2008)

Thank you both for your help! Your suggestions sound like a great place to start. Roxanne-I order the book by Deb Grider and from reading the reviews it sounds like a great resource. We deal with a large volume of Medicare patients so I will be doing a lot of reading on their website!
Thanks again for all your advice!
Cathy


----------



## codegirl0422 (May 7, 2008)

http://www.emuniversity.com/
http://www.intelicode.com/

I have found both of these sites useful.

Also there are the CMS guidelines at:
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNProducts/downloads/MLNCatalog.pdf

My local chapter does a monthly meeting once a year where everyone brings in visits and we audit/review them. (Of course, we take all names etc off for privacy etc). I have found this very useful.


----------

